# ViewSonic VA1912W vs BenQ FP92



## blackleopard92 (Jul 3, 2007)

*ViewSonic VA1912W vs BenQ FP92 19" widescreens*

after going through all the options, i have finally selected these two 19" widescreen.
i wanted unbiased opinions about both of these monitors. also, do tell me about the service quality and centers in delhi.

also, one thing i wanted to enquire about is that whether one should go for a 19" widescreen or normal one?


----------



## george101 (Jul 3, 2007)

i just bought ViewSonic VA1912W. to b frank its just superb. it has d best clarity i have ever seen. in my opinion, u wont regret buying it


----------



## blackleopard92 (Jul 3, 2007)

well, the benq people are offering me free home delivery at a price of Rs10,750. the viewsonic one is really far off for me to buy. and there is not much of a difference bwt the two.

one thing i wanted to know, what's better 19" widescreen or a plain 19" ???


----------



## Kniwor (Jul 3, 2007)

If u watch movies often, and u have a good video card, widescreen will be good, most games today support widescreen.

If u never watch movies, there's no point in getting a widescreen. 

I can say that the Viewsonic one is great, bought two of these in last 15 days for friends, looks awesome. 

But I guess u should also check at the benq one, just take a demo of both, and then decide.


----------



## assasin (Jul 3, 2007)

i've the Viewsonic VA1912wb and pic quality is just gr8 in everythin from movies to games.


----------



## janitha (Jul 3, 2007)

All other things apart, a normal LCD will have more real estate than a wide one. I mean Sq.cms/ Sq.inches.


----------



## blackleopard92 (Jul 4, 2007)

well, i have a 7300GT so that ain't a problem. but it seems that viewsonic is outta stock. the benq people are giving me home delivery for Rs 10,750. and i have decided with it. but still confused whether to buy a 19" widescreen or a 19" plain.

how is widescreen in linux?


----------



## vivekbabbudelhi (Jul 4, 2007)

i would like to add something more 
i have samsung syncmaster 940bw right now
if u are interested in benq make sure  their warranty & replacement capability is upto mark....and what about hdcp in benq model


----------



## blackleopard92 (Jul 4, 2007)

nopes, it isn't hdcp complaint. i think only dell monitors are. but don't think it matters, my GFX card isn't HDCP complaint too.
i don't think hdcp is worth investing into, afterall hdcp movies would require money  

also, it seems that all makers are phasing out DVI monitors out of india because of tax. viewsonic is outta stock. so they can't even replace their monitor,  and dell 19" costs 14 k, waay too expensive.


----------



## praka123 (Jul 4, 2007)

blackleopard92 said:
			
		

> well, i have a 7300GT so that ain't a problem. how is widescreen in linux?


bingo.I too have xfx 7300 GT dual Dvi.And Xorg supports widescreen well,and twin view(dual monitor) is a little try,but thats if u want.


----------



## goobimama (Jul 5, 2007)

What's the point of getting a 19inch with HDCP? Tell me you seriously aren't planning on watching Blu-ray movies on a 19 inch monitor...

Widescreen is good. (apart from movies advantage) You get a wider taskbar, and can sort of stack windows side by side. Though for gaming a 4:3 is better...


----------



## assasin (Jul 5, 2007)

blackleopard92 said:
			
		

> it seems that all makers are phasing out DVI monitors out of india because of tax.


never heard any info like dat.but models which hav dvi cost only a bit more.


----------



## vivekbabbudelhi (Jul 5, 2007)

blackleopard92 said:
			
		

> nopes, it isn't hdcp complaint. i think only dell monitors are. but don't think it matters, my GFX card isn't HDCP complaint too.
> i don't think hdcp is worth investing into, afterall hdcp movies would require money
> 
> also, it seems that all makers are phasing out DVI monitors out of india because of tax. viewsonic is outta stock. so they can't even replace their monitor,  and dell 19" costs 14 k, waay too expensive.


it seems some manufactures are fooling us indians ...dvi with hdcp enabled dosent costs a bomb...i got 940bw with hdcp enabled in sept 2006 for 13800 from computer empire nehru place(new monitors must cost less).....though fate of hdcp is uncertain ...having it  atleast is good for a 1440x900 widescreen.....and some manufactures are fooling us by selling phased out models in india like samsung 225bw


----------



## ashnik (Jul 5, 2007)

V1912 has only 500:1 contrast ratio...go for ne other with 700:1...samsung has few good models


----------



## Sukhdeep Singh (Jul 5, 2007)

I have BenQ FP92W it is awesome  I personally checked few ViewSonic, ASUS, and other TFT before making this decision and couldnt be happier


----------



## john_the_ultimate (Jul 5, 2007)

Samsung 940BW is not available easily............samsung has replaced it with 940NW but it doesnot have DVI port.
I have both 940BW and FP92W in dual LCD setup. There isn't much difference in picture quality (both are TN panel) but the benq's stand (base) is better than samsung's. 
Also samsung with it's thin bezel looks better on the desk.


----------



## vivekbabbudelhi (Jul 5, 2007)

blackleopard92 said:
			
		

> also, it seems that all makers are phasing out DVI monitors out of india because of tax. viewsonic is outta stock.



if its true 

 Hell ….manufacturers are sure making fools out of us by providing analog only 19” monitors in our market…..we Indians are not nifty rich like Americans ….our purchasing power is not at all comparable to Americans …for many of us spending 11k on a 19” monitors is a one time show….one expects it to last for at least 3 yrs - 5 yrs if not more than that………

  Give a look at trends …..Even entry level 8500 & 8600 gpus are hdcp enabled….prices of hd  pc drives are falling…..so expect hd media for pc too….

  by providing reduced cost analog only 19” monitors in India manufacturers have a  long term payback policy….when hdcp comes in play all analog monitors would become junk…..so it would be shopping time for many of analog monitor owners who are looking for hd content on their pc………..so at that time who would be laughing at us………manufacturers….. Manufacturers………they would call us poor ignorant Indians …….

  Not to mention prices of hdcp enabled hdtv’s are bomb for most Indians……atleast now


----------



## goobimama (Jul 5, 2007)

Btw, as of now there is no HDCP required to play content over analog connection. Weird, but true. HDCP is only required when playing over DVI or HDMI connection where the content is downgraded to somewhere DVD quality.

There are however some new things like VC-1 coded disks and BD+ content protected bluray disks which would require a digital connection over HDCP...


----------



## blackleopard92 (Jul 5, 2007)

i asked the guy responsible for delhi distribution for viewsonic. they gave me two reasons for removing DVI models frmo india:
1. not many people own graphics card,
2. DVI monitors come under home entertainment catagory, hence they are taxed at 12.5%. this results in cost increase over Rs1000. so one one buys them


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Jul 5, 2007)

Yeah whatever be the reasons JUST GO FOR WIDE SCREEN coz its amazing to view on a wide screen!!!


----------



## ashnik (Jul 5, 2007)

i bought LG 194W for 10850/- in Mumbai last week...2000:1 contrast ration..gr8 for movies...


----------



## vivekbabbudelhi (Jul 6, 2007)

ashnik said:
			
		

> i bought LG 194W for 10850/- in Mumbai last week...2000:1 contrast ration..gr8 for movies...



@blackleopard92
what about that monitor  LG 194W ie LG L194WT

*www.lge.com/products/model/detail/l194wt_1_6.jhtml

and about that DFC here

*www.tftcentral.co.uk/advanced.htm

DVI-D with HDCP enabled that too at 10850


----------

